
Whatever happened to Microsoft's $150M investment in Apple? (2014) - rmason
https://www.engadget.com/2014/05/20/what-ever-became-of-microsofts-150-million-investment-in-apple/
======
orionblastar
It also settled the lawsuit between Apple and Microsoft over the Windows GUI
stealing from the Mac GUI. They agreed to share IP and trade IP and work
together.

Microsoft hasn't done so well in the smart phone market like Apple has.

